# Omega Man, The (1971)



## Dave (Mar 6, 2001)

The Omega Man (1971)

Directed by Boris Sagal

Starring Charlton Heston, Rosalind Cash, Anthony Zerbe. 

Post-Apocalyptic thriller/horror copied for it's scenes of Charlton Heston roaming the streets of Los Angeles looting what's left of civilisation, and fortifying his hideout against 'the family', loathsome carriers of plague.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0067525

Set in 1977, this time the end came as a result of germ warfare. Charlton Heston seemed to do a lot of these kinds of films- 'Planet of the Apes', 'Soylent Green'. But maybe it was just that the Cold-war period produced more of them. Obviously, 'Mad-Max', 'Judge Dredd' and 'Tank Girl' were inspired by these earlier films. 

A more realistic version of the novel 'I am legend' by Richard Matheson, originally filmed as 'The Last Man on Earth'. In the novel Vampires take over the Earth.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

Still a fun movie to watch. I remember as a kid when I saw this movie, I thought about how I would spend my time if I thought I was the only one left on Earth, until night came and the infected people would come out.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2014)

Ive seen it several times, It's a pretty good film int its own right.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 13, 2014)

I watched it on TCM awhile ago and I think it holds up really well.  Although I prefer *The Last Man on Earth* with Vincent Price.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 14, 2014)

I only watched this last year as I went through a phase of trying to watch classic sci-fi movies that I hadn't seen. I thought it was pretty good and held up well.


----------



## galanx (Jan 6, 2016)

That movie scared the crap out of me when I saw it- I slept with the lights on for a week afterwards- and I was 17!
My girlfriend lived at the end of a long dark country road, and after dropping her off and a goodnight kiss or two, I had to walk back alone to my car and check in the back seat, and be in a state of terror till I hit the more lit roads of town.

Of course zombies were the only things that really scared me; didn't get desensitized till The Walking Dead basically overloaded my fear circuits.

"The Last Man on Earth" is better; "I Am Legend" much the worst of the three.

The original book is available free online; it's a short read and quite good.- the twist ending especially.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 6, 2016)

One of my favourites despite its flaws. Really liked the soundtrack too.


----------



## Frost Giant (Jan 7, 2016)

I first saw it as a kid on late night TV - I loved it. I really like Heston's survival skills and self reliance, his struggle to maintain sanity while being without companionship. A very well done adaptation of the Matheson story. 
I found the Will Smith film I Am Legend to be rather lame by comparison.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 7, 2016)

It's all down to the superb writing from the book by the master Richard Matheson. What a sad loss.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 7, 2016)

Another creepy Matheson story is the one one about hypnotism... where the undead person is under the house all along... called: I Forget... but _What Dreams May Come_ was okay too.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes Mr Riff, and let's not forget Hell House.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 31, 2016)

Jesse412 said:


> I watched it on TCM awhile ago and I think it holds up really well.  Although I prefer *The Last Man on Earth* with Vincent Price.



The Price film is a closer adaptation to the book.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 21, 2016)

"The Omega Man" was a decent flick back in the day, but looks a little hokey thees days. 

Reminds of another "last man on Earth" film - "*The Ultimate Warrior*" starring Yul Brynner. A 1975 film set in post-atomic holocaust 2012 where plague is rife and the remaining humans are all raging war on each other.

All rather silly, but fine for a boozy Friday night's viewing


----------



## Rodders (Dec 21, 2016)

I watched this for the first time relatively recently, as I wanted to see how it compared to "I Am Legend", which I had just seen (and reallly enjoyed). I did enjoy it, but preferred the newer version.


----------

